# Can't mount ntfs drives



## fmw (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

even at the risk of sounding like a complete moron... :\

I've got two IDE disks with stuff I want to transfer to the BSD box. Anyway, I can't seem to mount them...

The disks show up as ad0s1 and ad1s1 (there's only one partition on each of them)


```
mount_ntfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt
```

returns: 
	
	



```
No such file or directory
```

There's no fstab entry on these disks, so that shouldn't be a problem.

TIA,
Frank


----------



## narcolepsy (Feb 26, 2010)

Can you print out ls `/dev/ad*`

And do you definitely have /mnt?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 26, 2010)

@narcolepsy:
/mnt exists by default in the base system, so unless fmw removed it...


@fmw:
It's better to use mount(8), pass the filesystem type as parameter and mount the slice read-only: `# mount -r -t ntfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt`.
And, as narcolepsy said, make sure the device node exists.


----------



## fmw (Feb 26, 2010)

narcolepsy said:
			
		

> Can you print out ls   /dev/ad*



Of course, it gives:


```
f_p4# ls /dev/ad*
/dev/ad0	/dev/ad1s1	/dev/ad4s1a	/dev/ad4s1e
/dev/ad0s1	/dev/ad4	/dev/ad4s1b	/dev/ad4s1f
/dev/ad1	/dev/ad4s1	/dev/ad4s1d
```

No surprise here imo.



			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> @narcolepsy:
> 
> @fmw:
> It's better to use mount(8), pass the filesystem type as parameter and mount the slice read-only: `# mount -r -t ntfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt`.
> And, as narcolepsy said, make sure the device node exists.



I had tried that, except for the read-only option.
Same result, even with read-only :-(

I had also tried using a different mount point first, before switching to /mnt to see whether that would make a difference.
Of course, I haven't deleted /mnt 

BTW since I'm using Gnome, could it be hal that's causing this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2010)

fmw said:
			
		

> BTW since I'm using Gnome, could it be hal that's causing this problem?



http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## fmw (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, so I tried a few things from the hal-faq.

I had read it before, but missed the fixed disk part.
Then again, it shouldn't make a difference for root, but I tried it anyway. The only effect was that I was'n able to shut down or reboot the computer from the GDM login screen anymore. Huh?!

lshal delivers the following for one of the drives:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WF0WFG24060'
  block.device = '/dev/ad1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.minor = 95  (0x5f)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WF0WFG24060'  (string)
  freebsd.device_file = '/dev/ad1'  (string)
  freebsd.driver = 'ad'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  info.capabilities = {'block', 'storage'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'IBM-DTTA-351010'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'block'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WF0WFG24060'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'IBM'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'ide'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_revision = 'T56OA73A'  (string)
 storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'IBM-DTTA-351010'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_1'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'WF0WFG24060'  (string)
  storage.vendor = 'IBM'  (string)
```

then I tried gnome-mount, as described:


```
f_p4# gnome-mount --block --no-ui --verbose --hal-udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WF0WFG24060
gnome-mount 0.8
** Message: Drive /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WF0WFG24060 does not contain media.
```

Same result for the other disk.

I also checked the verbose output from hald, but that only responded when I tried to mount a disk that wasn't connected.
With a connected disk, it didn't respond at all.

I'm feeling slightly lost :-o


----------



## fmw (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, to make matters worse, I just booted the system without gnome, hal and dbus. (why didn't I think of that before...)

Same result


----------



## grodzix (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got 2 ideas
1. Have you got amd running? I remember having some magical 'does not exist' when playing around with amd
2. May sound stupid but... have you tried mounting into some other directory? Maybe something like /mnt2 or ~/mnt


----------



## fmw (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok,

now it's official.... I'm a moron 

I had built a kernel with NTFS support which was just GENERIC plus NTFS.... then I built another, more customized kernel without a lot of things I don't need. NTFS was only needed temporarily for copying those two disks, so I removed it... then I went on to delete the NTFS kernel.

So, I built another one with NTFS support again, and everything's fine.

Shame on me, and thanks to everyone who tried to help. :O


----------

